# First time of overclocking so some questions...



## the_punisher (Dec 2, 2008)

I have an ati radeon 9200 card, and yes i know its ancient.

I want to overclock it using atitool.

How would i know that I have reached a max value before frying my card??

Also what is scan for artifacts??


----------



## Kursah (Dec 2, 2008)

Scan for artifacts is what you do to know the max value before frying your card. 

What you'll want to do is increase clocks, open artifact scanner for at least a minute, then increase again, take small steps if this is your first time OC-ing..5-10mhz. Don't expect too much out of that card, if I were youresearching overclocking that card on google would be the first place I'd go..see what others have attained, get an idea...also remember that card is older and probably has had a long life now..it may not go as far as a few out there...so don't set your goal too high either, something realistic. Read some guides, feel confident in what you're doing and the tools you're using before you overclock.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 2, 2008)

well come in tpu
there is many thread's about overclocking , so you can visit it


----------



## at0msk (Dec 2, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=77517


----------

